# Importer iPhone USA



## Fab' (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai vu que l'iPhone Xr est à 749$ sur le store us, ce qui fait environ 640 euros. J'ai vu que l'on pouvait obtenir une adresse d'entrepôts dans des états avec 0% de taxe qui nous renvoient ensuite le colis. Seulement j'aimerai savoir si il y a grande chance de payer les 20% de TVA voir d'autres taxes. Comment remplir le formulaire de douane et quel expéditeur choisir sans avoir un délai de 2 mois ? Quelqu'un l'a-t il déjà fait ? Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2018)

Ça s'appelle frauder les fisc ce que tu veux faire. Réfléchis d'abord à la question qui fait que l'on paye 20% de TVA en france.


----------



## al1m (20 Septembre 2018)

Outre le problème de TVA et de droits de douane, vérifiez bien qie les bandes de 4G de l’appareil US sont compatibles avec les réseaux téléphoniques français. Les iphones sont déclinés en différents modèles qui ne fonctionnent pas partout dans le monde.


----------



## Stamper (27 Octobre 2018)

D’apres Apple à LosAngeles, le modèle A1984 (US) ne fonctionnera pas sur les réseaux européens. 
En France c’est le modèle A2105 qui est vendu. 

Je suis sceptique de cette reponses car les bandes couvertes sont les mêmes sur les deux modèles.


----------



## Stamper (30 Octobre 2018)

Je vous fait un petit retour du XR modele A1984 (version usa) sur le sol français. 

Je suis chez Bouygues. Pour le moment, après une journée, je n’est pas de souci pour capter. J’ai de bons débits sur 3G Mark. Pas remarquer de difference avec mon ancien 6S 

Ce qui m’arrange beaucoup car je passe mon temps entre les USA et la France.


----------



## snakiam (7 Novembre 2018)

L'iphone XR et certains autres tu peux les l'acheter aux USA par contre le prix indiqué est sans taxe (cela dépendra de l'état mais de mémoire c'est environ 8% à New york).
Pour l'iphone XR sache que le modèle américain A1984 ne capte pas la bande 28 LT 700 MHz (c'est la seul différence de compatibilité avec le modèle A2105 français/monde (source : https://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/ ). Tu peux soit demander à ton opérateur français si ils utilisent cette bande de fréquence soit regarder directement sur ce site : https://www.antennesmobiles.fr/ .
Tu sélectionne ton opérateur et la fréquence (700 MHz) par exemple si tu est orange ou SFR pour l'instant, ils ne possèdent pas d'antennes. donc cela signifie que tu aura la 4G partout en France.
Si tu as des antennes tu pourra voir ou la 4G ne passera pas (13 endroits pour l'instant en France). En gros tu peux l'acheter là bas car l'économie est réel si tu y vas. par contre même si très peu de personne ne le font tu dois détaxer le téléphone (et tout ce que tu achètera comme les vêtements)  aux usa pour le retaxer en France à 20%.


----------



## ever4night (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Ne le faites surtout pas, si votre iPhone est d'une provenance d'un autre continent, USA ou ASIE, si vous avez le moindre soucis, Apple en france pourrait ne pas vous le prendre en charge, et en plus pas de loi de protection du consommateur donc une seule année de garantie ... aux USA.


----------



## squall23 (5 Décembre 2018)

slt tous le monde,
je possède un iPhone xs max provenant des USA acheter à New-York, pour les taxes à New-York c'est bien 8% maintenant pour la garantie c'est 1ans si tu prend l'apple car+ la tu as 2 ans au total partout dans le monde car j'ai sonné chez apple belgique pour être sur de pas avoir de problème maintenant si tu as un souci apple France ou Belgique prendra en charge le ou la réparation.


----------



## thib23fr (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous.

Merci pour la qualité des réponses.
Je viens de regarder les bandes des modèles USA / FR, il me semble que les différences ne sont pas significatives pour l'utilisation au quotidien.

Prix : 
On économise un bon 20% (prix inférieur + taux de change)(si on ne déclare pas à la douane FR), 

Garantie : 
On perd une année de garantie. USA 1 an, EU 2 ans.

Réparation : 
La garantie constructeur est mondiale. Tout Apple Store dans le monde devra prendre en charge l'appareil. Cependant peut être qu'ils invoqueront des délais ou des couts supplémentaires. Il y a la théorie, et la pratique !

Bandes : 
Voici ce que j'ai vu comme différences :
FR USA
FDD LTE
1 oui oui
2 oui oui
3 oui oui
4 oui oui
5 oui oui
7 oui oui
8 oui oui
12 oui oui
13 oui oui
14 oui oui
17 oui oui
18 oui oui
19 oui oui
20 oui oui
25 oui oui
26 oui oui
28 oui non
29 oui oui
30 oui oui
32 oui oui
66 oui oui
71 non oui
TD LTE
34 oui oui
38 oui non
39 oui non
40 oui oui
41 oui oui
46 oui oui
CDMA ED DO
800 non oui
1900 non oui
UMTS
850 oui oui
900 oui oui
1700 oui oui
1900 oui oui
2100 oui oui
GSM EDGE
850 oui oui
900 oui oui
1800 oui oui
1900 oui oui


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

thib23fr a dit:


> Prix :
> On économise un bon 20% (prix inférieur + taux de change)(si on ne déclare pas à la douane FR),
> i



Ah une fraude ?


----------



## thib23fr (6 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah une fraude ?



J'ai dit "si"... je ne suis pas responsable des actes des gens. Mais en effet il faut préciser. La réduction est plus proche des 23% avant déclaration que des 20%.
Les droits de douane sont de 0% sur le matériel informatique (tablette, téléphone, ordinateur), mais il faudra payer la TVA française de 20% sur le HT américain. Cependant on déduira la TVA et taxes locales payées dans le pays d'origine. Environ 7% par exemple pour un achat en Floride.
C'est toujours intéressant. Et encore plus si acheté pour une société car la TVA est déductible.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

thib23fr a dit:


> J'ai dit "si"... je ne suis pas responsable des actes des gens. Mais en effet il faut préciser. La réduction est plus proche des 23% avant déclaration que des 20%.
> Les droits de douane sont de 0% sur le matériel informatique (tablette, téléphone, ordinateur), mais il faudra payer la TVA française de 20% sur le HT américain. Cependant on déduira la TVA et taxes locales payées dans le pays d'origine. Environ 7% par exemple pour un achat en Floride.
> C'est toujours intéressant. Et encore plus si acheté pour une société car la TVA est déductible.


Attention , Apple garantie en France mais à la condition que l'acheteur se soit acquitté des taxes d'importation.


----------



## Zixou (16 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

un ami est actuellement aux états-unis et veut bien que j'achète l'iPhone sur le store US et le fasse livrer chez lui pour qu'il me l'envoie par poste. Vous l'aurez compris, c'est pour la différence de prix.
Ma question est restera-t-il bloqué à la douane ? 100% sur ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, 

Zixou


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2019)

En envois par la poste, tu vas payer la TVA plus les frais et au finale ton iPhone va te revenir plus cher que si tu l'avais acheté en France. Tu as 99,99% de chance de payer les taxes. Je ne prendrais pas le risque pour gagner des clopinettes.


----------



## peralta (18 Septembre 2019)

La garantie d'un an Apple est valable dans le monde entier ? 

Car dans les conditions générales françaises et US on peut lire ceci :

"En ce qui concerne les appareils iPhone et iPad capables d'accéder à un réseau cellulaire, la garantie assure un service de réparation au sein des pays de l'Espace économique européen (EEE) et en Suisse. En dehors de cette région, les options de service peuvent être limitées pour des raisons techniques échappant au contrôle d'Apple."


"Apple may restrict warranty service for iPhone, iPad, Apple TV and HomePod to the country where Apple or its Authorized Distributors originally sold the device."

Merci


----------



## samcambodge (18 Septembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> En envois par la poste, tu vas payer la TVA plus les frais et au finale ton iPhone va te revenir plus cher que si tu l'avais acheté en France. Tu as 99,99% de chance de payer les taxes. Je ne prendrais pas le risque pour gagner des clopinettes.


Je ne peux que plussoyer cette réponse.


----------



## Gwen (18 Septembre 2019)

Tous les produits Apple ont une garantie internationale SAUF les appareils cellulaires (iPhones + iPad) du fait des différences de ces appareils de par le monde.

Il peut arriver qu'un Apple Store refuse de réparer un iPhone US en France et inversement.


----------

